# refusing an offer



## mack333 (28 Sep 2004)

I just recently had to refuse a job offer from the CF.  They told me that they will leave my file open for 6 months and that if I changed my mind I would have to reapply.  I had to refuse because of financial and personal reasons.  I was just wondering if anyone out there knows what my chances are of getting another offer----good-----average-----or next to none.


----------



## hiv (28 Sep 2004)

I had a recruiter tell me that if you refused a job offer it reflects poorly on your application because it brings into question your dedication to the CF.

Of course that's just hearsay though...


----------



## carpediem (28 Sep 2004)

About 7 years ago I applied for Pilot. About 6 months after the year long component transfer process was complete I got an offer for navigator. I turned this down. About 8 - 10 months later I got an offer for pilot. It had now been 2.5 years since the start of my  application and I was not in a position to accept the offer (job and personal reasons) so I turned it down (we all have our regrets, and hind sight is 20-20  ). 

I currently have accepted a new offer for pilot (this time I got the offer after about 10 months from start of application). My current offer was contingent upon completing an expanded CAPSS and redoing my air factor medical and my fitness test. Since I've completed the first two, and the fitness test will simply be a formality for me, I'll be starting in the new year.

In my case, it seems, my previous refusal was not held against me.


----------



## ramy (28 Sep 2004)

Tribal Jedi said:
			
		

> I had a recruiter tell me that if you refused a job offer it reflects poorly on your application because it brings into question your dedication to the CF.



Makes sense , its kinda like wasting the recruiters time.


----------



## Shaynelle (28 Sep 2004)

I think it shows responsibility and maturity to deny a posting if you are not ready.   Your mind wouldn't be on your training if you have financial or personal issues that are left unfinished.


----------



## fleeingjam (29 Sep 2004)

Dude, i think once you say no its stays that way, but if its a no with reason then they have reason


----------



## Griswald DME (30 Sep 2004)

ramy said:
			
		

> Makes sense , its kinda like wasting the recruiters time.



Sounds like a slight threat, that if you don't take this posting you'll never see another offer for making them work a second time around.   Damn!


----------



## Fogpatrol 1.0 (3 Oct 2004)

Did you explain to him why you refused or just said no?  I guess if you explain the reason why and the recruiting can understand why you refuse they won't hold it against you.


----------



## JBP (3 Oct 2004)

Hi folks, here's my take and what happened to me...

I applied along time ago when I was still in highschool and was turned down b/c of medical reasons (asthma), went through a bunch of testing the CF recommended to prove I had beaten the asthma and had the physical ability to do the training. Did that, by the time the offer came through, I denied b/c I was about to go to college and found a woman and decided I'd apply later on after I got a degree etc etc... In other words, I changed my mind.

So, applied 1 time, denied, applied again, got offer.

THIS time. I am applying for Reserve force infantry. Recruiter told me I was ranked a 6 out of 9 enstead of 8 out of 9 because of the fact I'd been denied a position before and also refused to take an offer. He said it's common and not to worry much but it's noted....

Needless to say, I still don't have my offer yet. Last time we talked (last week), said in my area they are holding off the new recruits until January in reserves because not enough people applied and they don't want to have to truck us all over the place together to train...

SOOO.... We'll see what happens. I'm not holding my breath, last time I had an offer I was a "7 out of 9" he said. This time it's lower, and not very good.

Anyway, good luck to you all. You can make it in again later, especially if your applying for something they need (Pilots atm+other technical trades especially)

Joe


----------



## looking2enlist (20 Oct 2004)

If they offered to keep your file open for 6 months then I would figure that they are still interested in you.  If not, they would have flat out closed it.   But that's just my personal opinion.


----------



## dwyer.sd (20 Oct 2004)

If they offered to keep your file open for 6 months ...

As long as you have more than one occupation selected, then refusing an offer is no big deal.  If you have three occupations, your file will go to the selection boards for the occupations that you qualified AND asked for.  It is possible that your third choice could have a board before either of the other two and you may get an offer, this does not mean that you automatically have your file pulled from the other boards.  So, If you really want to be in the Infantry and your thirs choice was cook, but you get an offer for cook, turn it down.  Wait.

It only looks bad if you turn down an offer for your first choice.  You should always explain or inform the recruiters why you are turning down an offer.  Such as "that is my third choice, when does the inf board set?  I will wait, thanks"  Remember, it is an offer not a job, that comes after when you get enrolled.

If at some point you realize that if you were to get an offer and would not take it, call the recruiting Office an Voluntarily close your file.  No harm done.


----------



## mbhabfan (18 Jul 2005)

sorry to reawaken this board but my situation is a little different than above.  I have an offer that is going to expire today.  For some personal reasons and timelines I am thinking about refusing the offer.  How bad will this be for me in the future?  I am looking for someone that might know and am really not looking for some smart A*& to jump all over me.


----------



## kincanucks (18 Jul 2005)

mbhabfan said:
			
		

> sorry to reawaken this board but my situation is a little different than above.   I have an offer that is going to expire today.   For some personal reasons and timelines I am thinking about refusing the offer.   How bad will this be for me in the future?   I am looking for someone that might know and am really not looking for some smart A*& to jump all over me.



Your file will be closed for six months minimum and you will either have to go through the process again or update in some cases depending on when you reapply.  Personally, and not knowing your circumstances, I think it would be a dumb idea to turn it down because you never know if there will ever be another opportunity.


----------



## mbhabfan (18 Jul 2005)

That is exactly what I am afraid of.  Damn not sure what to do.


----------



## mbhabfan (18 Jul 2005)

Long before I applied to the CF I had enquired at another federal location.  There was no openings at that time.  In the mean time I applied to the CF.  About the time I was having some medical issues there was an advertisement at the original location.  I don't want to get into details but it is federal about $20k more starting than the CF and it would mean my family and myself would more than likely not have to move all over the country.  I applied as a long shot...accepted for the testing, passed...interview...etc. anyways qualified and in a pool waiting for an offer there.  It could be 1-2 years before an offer from them and the CF offer expires today and I am soo torn in which way to go.  I know you guys can't make my decision for me just wanted a place to vent.


----------



## mcnutt_p (18 Jul 2005)

What trade were you offered? Was it AVN or not?

McNutt


----------



## mbhabfan (18 Jul 2005)

yep avn basic sept 26 in Borden.


----------



## mcnutt_p (18 Jul 2005)

It is your choice, refusing an offer looks bad on you, but if you have to, then you have to.

Good luck on your choice.

McNutt


----------



## mbhabfan (18 Jul 2005)

wish there was a way to postphone my answer for a year without negative impact on my file.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## Tpr Parsons (18 Jul 2005)

I personally don't thinkit has a real negative effect on you unless you refuse your first choice. My friend was switching over to Reg Force, applied a year and a half ago, and they finally gave him an offer as a Armour Soldier (as he was at the time).  He had an offer to fly out to Petawawa for Coyote training 8 days after the phone call. He flat out denied it. Month later, he had another offer for the Support trade, took it and left July 7th. Since then, hes had a great time and no problems, no real negative look on him at all. Moral of the story, don't sweat it if you deny, you'll have more chances I believe. Plus, its your career not theirs. Best of luck in whatever path you choose to take.


----------



## mbhabfan (18 Jul 2005)

thanks.


----------



## mbhabfan (18 Jul 2005)

well I just spoke to the recruiting office and refused my offer.  I hope I have made the right decision.  There will be one more AVN spot open for somebody...good luck with it.  Thanks to everyone for their help, I sure hope it works out the way I think it will.


----------



## DrSize (18 Jul 2005)

You made the right choice, you would have always wondered about that other job and then if you actually did receive the offer while you were away with army and due to contracts could not accept you'd be bitter and not enjoy the army.

Your worst case now is you do not get an offer with the other job and you can reapply in a year to the army....The only thing in your case I would not like is time is against you as you are really old to be starting a career, so if it was me in your shoes I probably would have taken it simply because of age. 

Best of Luck


----------



## mbhabfan (18 Jul 2005)

Thanks for the input Dr.Size....I had considered the age thing as well but oh well the decision is made now it is time to move on.  I have really enjoyed these boards, I have no doubts that military life would have agreed with me, but this other offer will be better for my family as well if or when it pans out.  Thanks.


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (19 Jul 2005)

I respect your decision. I know what it is like to want a career in the CF while considering the impact on your family. It is a much easier decision if you are on your own. 

Good luck with your choice and keep flying!


----------



## Fry (20 Jul 2005)

arg! People refusing offers and I'm waiting and waiting for that famous call! LoL.


----------



## Canadian Caesar (20 Jul 2005)

^Who knows? YOU might end up getting a call beacuse someone else refused theirs for whatever reason.

Its better than then WASTING the spot when they are not really into the job.


----------



## Fry (20 Jul 2005)

I already know that, I'm just stating what's happening in the thread and that I'm still very eager to receive an offer


----------



## tele1972 (30 Oct 2007)

Hello and I am hoping someone out there still reads this thread: 
I was made an offer three weeks ago that I had to turn down.  I teach at a university in Korea and the offer was for while the semester was still on.  Even if I could get out of my contract early, I can't just leave my students without grades, reference letters, etc.  Anyway, I mentioned this as the reason for having to refuse the offer, and asked when I could expect the next one so I could prepare to leave.  I still haven't heard back from the recruiting office.  
I have seen in this thread that they may just close your file if you refuse an offer.  I was assuming they would tell me in that case, but does this sound like it may have happened here and I have to reapply?   
Do they take into account why I couldn't accept that offer (it was just too little notice) and can they push the start date ahead, or can they only make offers for the next start dates?
Thanks for any info you can provide.  I am sorry to have to bring it to this board, but I am not getting any info from the recruiting office and I need to start making some plans.


----------



## CFR FCS (30 Oct 2007)

The policy answer is if you refuse your offer without a reason then your file is closed. and you may reapply in six months. However if you say you want to accept the offer but need more time before you start training (BMQ  or BMOQ) for a valid reason, being bound by a contract that requires more than 2 weeks notice would be a valid reason, and request that your file remain active then the CFRC should keep it open. So the key is to accept the offer of employment but negotiate the start date. If you have applied for an occupation that is in demand the CFRC should TRY to accommodate you. The rule is first come first served BUT there are exceptions. The rule is there to allow someone who is available for training to take that position that you can't fill which is very fair. 

I would contact the CFRC and ask for your file to be reactivated but give them a firm date then you would be available to start training. It is up to them if they hold you to the six months.  Good luck.


----------



## tele1972 (30 Oct 2007)

Thanks: 
Since the offer was for ARTY (DEO), and that was my second choice, I was kind of expecting them to be accommodating. I've gathered they are quite short in that department and that is one reason I was going to go with my second choice.  I have been trying to contact them via email (being in Korea and all), but I guess getting them on the phone is the only sure fire way to let them know what I was thinking.  I wish I had known that there was only one offer, not one for each BMOQ.  I hope it isn't too late to fix it. 
One other thing: When you say reapply, do you mean the whole security check, aptitude test, etc.  That seems awful wasteful...


----------



## tomahawk6 (30 Oct 2007)

Maybe the Canadian defense attache office might be able to help in some way ?


----------



## kincanucks (31 Oct 2007)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Maybe the Canadian defense attache office might be able to help in some way ?



Not their job nor should it be.


----------



## tomahawk6 (31 Oct 2007)

The US DAO does provide limited assistance for those inquiring about joining the US military which is why I brought it up.


----------



## tele1972 (31 Oct 2007)

If I have to reapply, do they do the entire security check again or just from the end of the current application? Is there anything else from the file that can be saved (ie reference letters,transcripts, etc.) ?


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (31 Oct 2007)

They will use what they can from your previous application. Call them, find out how long you have to wait before reapplying (if you do have to wait) and what items are still valid. The end. 

Good luck.


----------



## kincanucks (31 Oct 2007)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> The US DAO does provide limited assistance for those inquiring about joining the US military which is why I brought it up.



Understood and I am sure that if someone approached a Canadian Defence Attache Office about joining the CF and not to help them with a current file they would be happy to direct that person to the appropriate agency.  Cheers.


----------



## Hogie (31 Oct 2007)

The aptitude test will not have to be done over again however you may need an update interview, update medical, and update security clearance.  When your file is closed the physical folder is kept for 3 years but the three abovementioned things are administratively "cancelled" and thus have to be rechecked or even redone altogether.  Refusing an offer for a good reason is not a huge black mark, but make sure you discuss the reasons for it and see if anything can be done to help you out first (i.e. pushing back the enrolment date due to an existing civilian work contract).  If you _really_ don't want your second choice, you shouldn't have written it down.


----------

